# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Sony Ericsson ra Walkman W8 chạy Android

## trananh607

Mẫu Walkman Phone đầu tiên chạy Android của Sony Ericsson, W8, có thiết kế và cấu hình giống hệt Xperia X8. Máy sẽ bán ra ở VN trong quý II này.
 W8 là mẫu di động nghe nhạc dòng Walkman đầu tiên của Sony Ericson chạy hệ điều hành Android.

Những lời đồn thổi về việc Sony Ericsson chuẩn bị cho ra mắt một mẫu di động nghe nhạc dòng Walkman mới, chạy hệ điều hành Android đã trở thành sự thật. Hôm qua, liên minh di động Nhật - Thụy Điển đã âm thầm ra mắt mẫu di động Walkman mới với tên gọi W8 trên các trang web của mình tại nhiều thị trường khác nhau (trong đó có cả VN).
W8 sở hữu các thông số kĩ thuật cùng thiết kế khá giống với một model Android khác của Sony Ericsson là Xperia X8, như màn hình cảm ứng HVGA 3 inch, camera 3,2 Mpx và đài FM radio. Kích cỡ của hai máy cũng giống nhau khi đều có thông số 99 x 54 x 15 mm và trọng lượng 104 gram. Tuy nhiên, phần nắp lưng của W8 sẽ có đôi chút khác biệt, bao gồm ba màu đỏ, xanh và cam đi kèm với logo Walkman đặc trưng thay cho dòng chữ Xperia trên X8.
Theo _Cnet Asia_, mẫu di động Walkman W8 dự kiến sẽ có mặt tại các thị trường Trung Quốc, Hồng Kông, Indonesia, Ấn Độ, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Đài Loan, Thái Lan và Việt Nam trong quý II này. Mức giá dự kiến chưa được tiết lộ nhưng theo dự đoán của trang tin này, W8 sẽ có giá khá đắt.
*Một số hình ảnh chính thức về Sony Ericsson Walkman W8.*

 Máy có thiết kế rất giống với Xperia X8.

 Cùng các thông số kĩ thuật.

 Walkman phone W8 sử dụng hệ điều hành Android 2.1.

 Máy có ba phiên bản: xanh, đỏ và cam.

 Máy dự kiến sẽ được bán ra tại thị trường châu Á trong quý II tới, bao gồm cả VN, giá cụ thể chưa được tiết lộ.

----------


## bedaukute

*Hàng đẹp quá*

đẹp quá chỉ tiếc là màn hình hơi bé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

_____________________
Thiet bi dinh vi | Thiet bi dinh vi gps | thiet bi dan duong | Phan mem dinh vi | USB 3G | Camera chống trộm | giam sat hanh trinh | lap hop den oto | Thiet bi do xang dau | Xac dinh vi tri | Dinh vi vi tri | Thiet bi dinh vi hop chuan | Thiet bi dinh vi xe may | Dinh vi toan cau | Dinh vi ve tinh

----------

